# NOX - Yes or not?



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

My sentra GA16DE have 160k miles and i am thinking to install a 40hp nitro kit, but im afraid that my engine broke !

Someone can halp-me? My engine will broke if i use 40hp of nox ?

thz


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*depends*

on how hard you run it..
IMO

but why only spray?
do other things and be like and read the NPM thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=30

its long.. i only got to like the 46th page or so and couldnt read anymore..
good stuff they did to the 1.6L beast.
last i read was 233.7 WHP
(insane)
but look more into the nitrious thing.. cause i dont plan on sprayin till my car is nice and bulletproof LoL ( once i get it running hahaha )


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

DijitaL said:


> on how hard you run it..
> IMO
> 
> but why only spray?
> ...


i prefer nox because i need something easy to install/unistall and spray isnt a permanent mod.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

check the compression of the engine, change your plugs, etc.. if everything is in good running order a 40 shot should be ok. Personally, I wouldn't do it if you have to depend on the car as a daily driver though.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

blueboost said:


> check the compression of the engine, change your plugs, etc.. if everything is in good running order a 40 shot should be ok. Personally, I wouldn't do it if you have to depend on the car as a daily driver though.



why? If i dont spray, the car will be the same...


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

fanl said:


> why? If i dont spray, the car will be the same...


hes saying as if you spray and you blow the motor. also from the reading up that i have done the only kit you can run safley is a wet kit that injects gas and nitrous at the same time. a dry kit that only injects nitrous will fry the motor. also you wont get mutch gains out of it unless you have the other boltons first wich is why im not putting mine on yet. go to the nitrous and forced induction and read up on what otehr people have done


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

RESEARCH

i have 108XXX miles on spray and no problems get a compression test and see if your injectors and fuel pump are up to par and you should have no problems.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> RESEARCH
> 
> i have 108XXX miles on spray and no problems get a compression test and see if your injectors and fuel pump are up to par and you should have no problems.



very cool your car !! i realy liked =] Unfortunely here (Brazil) dont have any nice nissan like your car ! Only the B13s, P11s and Maximas.

Thz for de help ppl.. i will start the tests of my engine, and if all ocours ok NITRO THEM !!


----------

